# Welche Webcam für gute Bildübertragung



## Duckpoint (10. Februar 2008)

*Welche Webcam für gute Bildübertragung*

Ich suche eine Webcam für eine gute Bildübertragung. Für Videotelefonie hauptsächlich mit Eltern und Freunden.

Es gibt da ja welche um die 40 bis einschließlich 100, der eine wirbt mit 5 bis 6 Megapixel und die anderen nur mit 1.3 Megapixel.  Aber wer will mit ner Webcam schon Bilder machen.  Desweiteren haben meine Eltern nur eine 2000er Leitung, was geht da mit Webcam überhaupt flüssig durch???


Der Preis ist mir da etwas egal, sollte aber nicht den Rahmen sprengen, max 100. 
Wende mich hier an euch, weil ich keinen Test gefunden habe. Im Internet habe ich nur gesehen das die 5/2007 einen hatte, aber da waren auch keine Philips vertreten und ich muß gestehen diese Ausgabe überhaupt nicht zu haben, vielleicht auch schon entrümpelt.  

Ich würde mich über ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungsberichte sehr freuen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Webcam für gute Bildübertragung*

Das was ich bisher von der Logitech QuickCam Pro 9000 gehört, gelesen und selbst gesehen habe, war durchweg -ok, der Preis drückt etwas- positiv. Ich habe einen Chat mit einem Freund via Skype gemacht und er hat frisch seine Pro 9000 zum Einsatz gebracht.

Trotz, dass Skype hier die Qualität etwas limitiert, sah das Ergebnis wirklich gut aus. Die Auflösung ist mit 1,3 Megapixeln gut dimensioniert.

Nebenbei kann man sich noch Masken etc. auf's Gesicht legen. Eine automatische Erkennung für die Gesichtpartien (Auge, Nase, Mund usw.) ist bei dieser Produktreihe selbstverständlich.

Beim PCGH-Preisvergleich liegt die Webcam bei etwa 65 Euro.


----------



## Duckpoint (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Welche Webcam für gute Bildübertragung*

Danke für die Antwort.


Vielleicht greift die PcGamesHardware das Thema doch nochmal auf.


Ich hoffe es.


----------

